# Just wanted to share some good news...



## Cavalier (6 November 2017)

My little ginger cat disappeared 6 months ago which broke my heart. I never thought I would see him again. 

This weekend, thanks to a fantastic vet nurse and some other wonderful people he came home again. Facebook can be a wonderful place.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (6 November 2017)

Cavalier said:



			My little ginger cat disappeared 6 months ago which broke my heart. I never thought I would see him again. 

This weekend, thanks to a fantastic vet nurse and some other wonderful people he came home again. Facebook can be a wonderful place.
		
Click to expand...

Wow! Brilliant news! :cool3:
Did they find out where he had been?


----------



## Cavalier (6 November 2017)

He's been at a livery yard about 2 miles from home since August. They started feeding him last month and finally thought to look for an owner this weekend. The big joke is that only I could have a cat on livery.

ETA I don't know where he has been between May and August. He's in fantastic shape and doesn't even come with a full coat of fleas.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (6 November 2017)

Cavalier said:



			He's been at a livery yard about 2 miles from home since August. They started feeding him last month and finally thought to look for an owner this weekend. The big joke is that only I could have a cat on livery.

ETA I don't know where he has been between May and August. He's in fantastic shape and doesn't even come with a full coat of fleas.
		
Click to expand...

Lol at the idea he's been on full livery, but v sad that nobody thought to get him checked for a chip.
Friend had a young cat walk into her workshop last week & thought she'd adopt it! I nagged her into getting it chip checked, which she did 3 days later, turns out its a 7 month old, was living 3 doors up! Owner was frantic, oddly friend hadn't heard about it going missing.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (6 November 2017)

Cavalier said:



			My little ginger cat disappeared 6 months ago which broke my heart. I never thought I would see him again. 

This weekend, thanks to a fantastic vet nurse and some other wonderful people he came home again. Facebook can be a wonderful place.
		
Click to expand...

6 months  wow what a relief.

 I hope you had words with him and told him never to leave again!!!


 Serious I am very pleased for you as this is a heartbreaking thing to happen to anyone.


----------



## Cavalier (6 November 2017)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Lol at the idea he's been on full livery, but v sad that nobody thought to get him checked for a chip.
		
Click to expand...

I do keep thinking that he could have been home in August but really I am just so relieved that he is here


----------



## Pinkvboots (6 November 2017)

Good news glad his home


----------



## WandaMare (6 November 2017)

Fab news, you must be over the moon. Glad he has come home safe and sound


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 November 2017)

That is great, what fabulous news.


----------

